

Erlang on Xen [without a traditional OS] - timf
http://erlangonxen.org/

======
jburwell
This looks very interesting, but I didn't see a download or source link the
page. How do you obtain a copy?

~~~
timf
Does not look like it is possible yet:
<https://twitter.com/erlang_on_xen/status/223762947204321280>

~~~
vSovietov
Watch twitter, free VM building service will be available soon

